# Heater glowing orange: problem or not?



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have to say I just started noticing this in two 200w heaters, too. I don't know if it's because it's dark in the tank when I see it (maybe something that's not noticable in longer/brighter summer days?) or if it's a problem. I have to really look to see it in the daylight - it's obvious at night when it's darker in the house. Perhaps they've always done this & I haven't noticed before. I'm looking forward to responses!


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

All of the heaters that I have had that are clear, I have always seen the coil glowing orange.


----------



## jmowbray (Dec 20, 2009)

+1 what Zefrik said. Those are the heating coils just like on a hair drier or toaster. It's completely normal.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Lol - thanks, I feel foolish but safe ; )


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine glow, it's tough to see unless you happen to be in the dark. roud:


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

The coils heat up, which then heats the glass, and the water transfer the heat from the glass -> tank.



But do they glow that bright??? if it does.. thats pretty cool... i havent had one which glowed really bright.


----------



## Duckhouse (Jul 13, 2015)

I have just purchased two SUNSUN 300W aquarium heaters and they glow bright - like old fashioned bar heater - Got a hell of a fright - never seen that happen before - I have turned off until I get conformation that is correct. I have a JEBO 200W in my smaller tank and the only glow is the on off light. Thanks in advance


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

That why I brought the Hydor heaters, they got that awesome orange glow when the heater turns on. It sort of mimics a flame but it's only visible in a small spot. That pretty cool that your entire coil glows, I can't even see mine.


----------

